# Female trainers?



## mycrofft (Feb 29, 2012)

I have no personal knowledge of female EMS instructors (EMT-B or -P, I know one who does some fill-in on Emergency First Responder, and some with CPR and etc).
Anyone here a female instructor? Know one? Learned from one? Are they as rare as I think they are? Do they face special issues males don't at this time?

(If I wasn't a male nurse I'd be worried about looking sexist, but I'm not. It social, not sexist).


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Feb 29, 2012)

*re*

I know of 2 primary paramedic program instructors in Northern California.  One for College of the Redwoods and another for College of the Siskiyous.  Both excellent Paramedics and great educators.


----------



## Maine iac (Feb 29, 2012)

One of the main instructors in my medic course was a female Nurse/Paramedic instructor.

Hands down one of the best clinicians and instructors (regardless of topic) I have ever met.


----------



## MedicBrew (Feb 29, 2012)

I know of 2 actually, both are very respected and have been in EMS for sometime. 1 is with a university near Oklahoma City and the other heads the Kiamichi Tech Center that has something like 9 satellite classrooms.


----------



## medicdan (Feb 29, 2012)

The EMT program I teach for has many female lab instructors and at least 6 female lecture (I/C) instructors, approaching 50%.


----------



## nwhitney (Feb 29, 2012)

The EMT program I work for has 4 female EMS instructors with at least 1 teaching in the paramedic program and 1 in a supervisory position.  We also have MANY female lab assistants and they out number the males.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 29, 2012)

At least one of the local colleges has a female nurse/medic as a rotational main instructor. 

We have a female medic skills instructor. She's tough but a good teacher. I want to do my internship with her.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 29, 2012)

adam nice quote to go with the reply!

When I was a second year nursing student, I found out one of my nursing instructors was former army nurse in Vietnam. Informal talks with her instructed me in training my med techs in my first Air Guard unit.


----------



## abckidsmom (Feb 29, 2012)

Me. I don't find that there are any issues beyond the standard females in EMS issues, and I am well past those bothering me. 

I taught a year in a paramedic program, a year in an EMT program, and now just teach continuing Ed and merit badge classes. 

What were you getting at, exactly?


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 29, 2012)

Nowhere, exactly. I just was sitting here and it dawned on me. I see MANY private company ambulances with one or two females in the cab or hauling a litter, but I did not remember seeing any when I was taking courses during the Silurian Period or so.


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 29, 2012)

I know 2 female instructors, both are program directors.

Never saw any issues. (Of course their position to choose who is hired and fire people at will probably precludes many that would arise.)


----------



## Medic Tim (Feb 29, 2012)

my schools medical director would teach at least 1 course a year. She was also one of the head ER docs.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 29, 2012)

Until they find a cure for cooties women do not belong in medicine :unsure:


----------



## Anjel (Feb 29, 2012)

One of the main programs her has a female director.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Feb 29, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Until they find a cure for cooties women do not belong in medicine :unsure:



Haven't had any problem with any females excepting that some are borderline too short to work on an ambo, as they are unable to lift the stretcher into the truck. Its fine if they have a taller partner.


----------



## patput (Mar 1, 2012)

The course director and primary teacher for my basic class is a female. She does an awesome job! The majority of our lab instructors are female as well.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 1, 2012)

Moved to the Education section and removed off topic posts.


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Mar 1, 2012)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Haven't had any problem with any females excepting that some are borderline too short to work on an ambo, as they are unable to lift the stretcher into the truck. Its fine if they have a taller partner.



When I first started with the company I am currently with (10yr anniversary coming up) I, a 5'6" tall female, was precepted by 2 of the best women. One was 5' and the other was 5'2".  Neither one of them had an issue with loading the stretcher. But, that was before we got these monstrosities that are higher in the back than the front with no air dump. I have to hook the stretcher onto my belt to be able to get the darn thing in there. Sometimes I have to have my partner move the truck so that it is on an incline of sorts to load it. Poor truck design.  Oh well.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 1, 2012)

We have 4 instructors for the paramedic program that are female. 

We have alot of female skills instructors for the EMT classes but non are actual instructors.


----------



## Commonsavage (Mar 2, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> I have no personal knowledge of female EMS instructors (EMT-B or -P, I know one who does some fill-in on Emergency First Responder, and some with CPR and etc).
> Anyone here a female instructor? Know one? Learned from one? Are they as rare as I think they are? Do they face special issues males don't at this time?
> 
> (If I wasn't a male nurse I'd be worried about looking sexist, but I'm not. It social, not sexist).



New Mexico, in general, and Central NM Comm. College, in particular, has significant numbers of women EMTs, Paramedics, and Instructors at all levels.


----------



## frdude1000 (Mar 2, 2012)

A female instructor taught my EMT-B class.  She was great.  Very tough but a great medic and teacher.  We have a few here but yes, there are more men in EMS.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 2, 2012)

When I went to San Jose City College, the lead instructor was male, but I took two classes there were like an extension to the class called Clinical Tech I, and Clinical Tech II. They were taught by a female paramedic working for AMR Santa Clara County. I hear she now teaches the EMT class and I think she's clinical educator (or some other title similar to that) for Rural/Metro Santa Clara County.

She had a great personality, but like all EMT instructors that I have shaken hands with, I always felt like something was lacking. She told a lot of what you guys termed "war stories" e.g. getting a subpoena to talk about whether she saw a puddle in front of a store or not, a farmer drinking a chemical by mistake and dying, the ones that say "I'm going to die" and give you "that" look are really going to die. Sometimes class would be watching Paramedics (it's like Cops, but with EMTs/Paramedics working for AMR Alameda County), Life in the ER, Untold Stories of the ER, etc. I think all of our classes put more emphasis on skills than education unfortunately. I don't know if that's she wanted, but that's how I felt about her classes.

I did my EMT ride along with her.


----------



## saskgirl (Mar 2, 2012)

We had 2 full-time instructors and one was female and 4 fill-ins and one was female out of those.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 2, 2012)

firefite said:


> We have alot of female skills instructors for the EMT classes but non are actual instructors.



You have noncredentialed people teaching?

Where I am from in the States that will get your program shut down in 1/2 a heartbeat.


----------



## d0nk3yk0n9 (Mar 2, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> You have noncredentialed people teaching?
> 
> Where I am from in the States that will get your program shut down in 1/2 a heartbeat.



Here, you can be credentialed as a lab instructor much more easily than as a full instructor. I don't know if this is how it works where he is, but at least here in NY that's how it works


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 2, 2012)

d0nk3yk0n9 said:


> Here, you can be credentialed as a lab instructor much more easily than as a full instructor. I don't know if this is how it works where he is, but at least here in NY that's how it works



That makes more sense.


----------

